# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Samuianers Insel Journal

## Samuianer

...Gestern und letzte Nacht schon schwere Regenfaelle, jetzt gerade, es ist 11:30 Ortszeit wieder schwerste Regenfaelle! Es schuettet wie aus Eimern!

Der Nordost Monsun ist, mit all seiner tropischen Macht, eingetroffen!

----------


## odd

Puenktlich die Insel erreicht? Ich will nichts beschwoeren, denke aber, dass wir jetzt langsam die trockene, kalte Zeit bekommen.

Der Oktober meinte es gnaedig und die Ueberschwemmungen hielten sich in Grenzen.

----------


## Samuianer

Hir fuer den Sueden trifft es auf alle Faelle zu - Mitte Oktober und BINGO! Stellt sich der Monsun ein...

Die Nachrichten brachten schon das sich die noerdlichen Provinzen auf eine recht kalte (Jen tii sut!) "Cool Season" einstellen duerfen - auf dem Doi Inthanon wurden schon 10 C gemessen!

----------


## Met Prik

Hier auf Phangan natuerlich das gleiche Bild.
Sei froh, dass du Strom hast, Manfred. Hier seit heute morgen 8 Uhr bis 17:30 Uhr kompletter Stromausfall.

----------


## Samuianer

..Haben puenktlich zu Beginn des Sch..sswetters, den Generator geliefert und installiert bekommen, arbeitet fantastisch!  :cool: 

Kann an der Unterwasserleitung liegen, bei heftigen Stuermen wird die am Mae Nam Strand feigespuelt... shabby Job...TiT

Lichtstrahlen nach KPG!

----------


## odd

Nun mal alles positiv sehen. Spare enorme Stromkosten.
Brauche keinen Ventilator bzw. Vibrator, alles friert.

----------


## Samuianer

Jau, da mach ich mit! Waermflasche mit 2 Ohren?  :cool: 

Wie gesagt es gibt z.Zt. 100% keine Wasserknappheit!

Als Alternative zur motorisierten Forbewegung kan Mensch sich auch Schwimmhaeute zwischen Fingern und Zehen wachsen lassen!

----------

Schlauchboot und Schwimmweste ?

René

----------

Im Isaan, kein Regen mehr, bisschen kalt (25 Grad) und Reis angeerntet!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Robert

> Im Isaan, kein Regen mehr, bisschen kalt (25 Grad) und Reis angeerntet!


Aber rund um Korat säuft alles ab!

----------

Rund um Udon Thani, seit zwei Wochen kein fontog mehr!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## odd

Ja Volker verlagert sich jetzt alles gen Sueden.
Auch hier im Reich der Mitte, seit ein paar Tagen zwar bewoelkter Himmel, aber niederschlagsfrei. Auch besser so, denn die Khlongs sind voll und jeder auch so kleine Niederschlag fuehrt zwansmaessig zur mittleren Ueberschwemmung.

Dafuer sind die Naechte mit 23 Grad ziemlich frisch.

Obwohl in Norden noch kaelter sind brrr. Vientiane meldet 16 Grad. Hoffe mal dass ich was anstaendiges Warmes habe.   :Kiss:

----------


## Samuianer

Letzte nacht und Heute Morgen bis jetzt zum Mittag - Donnergrollen, Regen mit kurzen Pausen...grau in grau...  :cool: 

Wohl dem der stolzer besitzer eines Regenschirmes ist, Dry Suit d.h. Ganzkoerperkondom waere angebrachter.

----------


## Samuianer

Letzte nacht und Heute Morgen bis jetzt zum Mittag - Donnergrollen, Regen mit kurzen Pausen...grau in grau...  :cool: 

Wohl dem der stolzer besitzer eines Regenschirmes ist, Dry Suit d.h. Ganzkoerperkondom waere angebrachter.

----------

odd, du willst mir hoffentlich nicht sagen, ich solle in 2 Wochen auch noch nen Pullover einpacken, hehehe

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Robert

> odd, du willst mir hoffentlich nicht sagen, ich solle in 2 Wochen auch noch nen Pullover einpacken, hehehe


Bist Du Thai, läufst Du bei 20°C in Thailand schon mit Winterjacke rum?   ::

----------

Robert, "hehehe" überlesen? Oder kannste nur smilies verstehen?

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Samuianer

Es schifft immer noch auf Deibel komm raus! 

Ist halt Regenzeit - 's gibt Tatsache Leute die fragen ob es  hier immer regnet...  ::

----------


## Samuianer

Doppelpost geloescht!

----------


## Samuianer

live sieht das Heute wieder so aus:



...wohl dem der einen Regenschirm sein eigen nennt!Ziemlich feucht da draussen!

Heute Morgen 'n kleiner Abstecher in den Suedwesten der Insel:













...wehe damit macht wieder irgend so ein Foren bin mal Laden...irgendeinen shietlegalen Schweinkram mit...   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

hier doch nicht.  

Samui im tiefsten Inneren?

----------

http://s14.photobucket.com/albums/a348/Samuianer


Wann issn Tag der offenen Tür ?   :cool:

----------


## Samuianer

kannste Weicheier, Warmduscher, Sitzpinkler, Schattenparker, Kleinkinder, Saeuglinge und Andere mit erschrecken - mich nicht!  :cool:

----------


## Samuianer

> hier doch nicht.  
> 
> Samui im tiefsten Inneren?


Wie meinen?

Vorzugshalber bin ich meist woanders "im tiefsten Inneren"!

Aber Heute haste mal Recht, jau Samui Suedwest... mitten drin, supergoile Ecke!

Erwaege da meine Alterruhesitz ....  :cool:

----------


## odd

Sorry @Samuianer nur noch einmal kurz OT

@Volker es war wirklich A.schkalt, als ich Montagmorgen Nong Khai's Boden betrat. Denke es waren keine 18 Grad. Aber die folgende Naechte waren angenehm.


Wie schaut es momentan mit Ueberschwemmungen auf Samui aus?

Hier ein kleiner Eindruck eines Morgens als ich Broetchen holen gehen wollte.



... musste ich erst mein Boot auswintern.

Dies junge Frau legte einen



Slide hin, musste offenbar etwas rutschig gewesen sein.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wow, wo sind die Bilder entstanden und wann?

----------


## odd

Bang Bo (Samut Prakan) wir sind von zahlreichen Khlongs umgeben, somit sind Ueberschwemmungen im Oktober keine Seltenheit. 

War aber dieses Jahr nicht so dramatisch wie letztes Jahr.

----------


## Hua Hin

Quelle:TIP

*Koh Samui steht unter Wasser*

Ein Tiefdruckgebiet führte in den südliche Provinzen Surat Thani und Chumphon zu starken Regenfällen und damit verbundenen Überschwemmungen. Am stärksten betroffen ist Koh Samui. Die Beach Road in Chaweng steht einen Meter unter Wasser, auf Teilen der Ringstraße steht das Wasser 30 cm hoch.

Auf der relativ kleinen Insel machen sich Bausünden besonders bemerkbar. Die Beach Road in Chaweng ist beispielsweise ein einziger Schlauch, es gibt im vorderen Teil keinen direkten Zugang zum Meer, weil die gesamte Straße mit Häusern zubetoniert wurde und man “vergessen“ hat, ein Drainagesystem zu bauen, daß das Regenwasser zur Seeseite ableiten könnte. Bei jedem Regen entstehen sofort Überschwemmungen, halten die Regengüsse länger an, steht die gesamte Straße unter Wasser. Nach der letzten großen Flut im November 2005 gab es viel Aktionismus und Pläne, Drainagesysteme in Chaweng zu bauen, passiert ist jedoch nichts.

Auf der gegenüberliegenden Festlandsseite – Don Sak – steig das Wasser um 2 Meter. In Chumphon mußte Wassser aus dem Stadtzentrum abgepumpt werden. Rund 1.000 Häuser, Brücken und Straßen seien beschädigt worden, hieß es.

----------


## Dieter

Des is eigentlich im Oktober / November fast jedes Jahr dasselbe.

----------


## odd

Ja 2005, das Katastrophenjahr. Erinnere mich noch nach dem Monsoon. Gab es glaube ich 1.000 Baustellen um die Strassen wieder im normalen Zustand zu bringen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Keine Besserung in Sicht

http://www.nzz.ch/2006/12/30/vm/articleESAW0.html

----------


## Met Prik

Hier auf Phangan hat es 9 Tage Dauerregen gehabt, die letzten 2 Tage gehen so einigermassen. Taeglich stundenlange Stromausfaelle.

----------


## odd

@ Met, dann muesst ihr doch schon von Wasser umgeben sein.

----------


## Met Prik

Odd, das waren wir vorher auch schon  :cool:

----------

Met ...hast was mal vom Kumpel auf der Nachbarinsel gehört ?

----------


## Met Prik

Ne Stefan, leider gar nicht. Mache mir auch schon Gedanken. Sein letztes Post ist schon ein paar Tage her.

----------

Ein Tiefdruckgebiet führte in den südliche Provinzen Surat Thani und Chumphon zu starken Regenfällen und damit verbundenen Überschwemmungen. Am stärksten betroffen ist Koh Samui. Die Beach Road in Chaweng steht einen Meter unter Wasser, auf Teilen der Ringstraße steht das Wasser 30 cm hoch.



Mehr infos dazu auf der Stratpage vom Tip-Online

----------


## Met Prik

Yep, das haben wir hier auch. Alles ist matschig und steht unter Wasser. Bin gestern mit dem Bike nach Thongsala gefahren. Die Strasse stand stellenweise noch etwa 20 cm unter Wasser und vorgestern war sie auf einem Teilstueck sogar ganz gesperrt, da noch hoeher.

Ist wirklich nicht lustig momentan :yes:

----------


## resci

ich glaub ich werd umbuchen,
oder doch nicht ?

 :Nono: 

hab ja noch gut zwei Wochen Zeit, dann wirds doch hoffentlich wieder,

nicht wie vor zwei Jahren, 
wieder sechs Wochen Shitwetter.

resci

----------


## Met Prik

Tja resci, es ist nun mal Regenzeit angesagt und die geht ja bekanntlich bis Mitte/Ende Dezember, und wenn du Pech hast regnet es im Januar auch noch.

Umbuchen wuerde ich nicht, vertraue einfach auf dein Glueck  ::

----------

Höre auf deinen Bauch   ::

----------


## Samuianer

Ahoi,
Leutz bin wieder aufgetaucht! 
 :cool: 

War mal fuer ein paar Tage in Penang, Hat Yai, aber auch da Regen!
Nordost-Monsun - ganz einfach!

Ganz so schlimm ist es aktuell nun auch wieder nicht, Chaweng Beach Rd. ist befahrbar!

Das Stueck vor dem "Talaad Dao" (Chaweng - Laem Din), ist (wie immer) "unter".. so auch die noerdliche Verbindungsstrasse vom Thai Inter, zur Beach Rd. teilweise "unter", da hat es ein paar saugefaehrliche Schlagloecher, wer die nicht kennt....!

vor der Chaweng Police Mini Station, Hoehe City Hotel, die noerdliche Umgehungsstrasse (Tesco, Thai International Hospital) in Reservoir Hoehe Richtung Hat Chaweng, gut unter Wasser, vorm BigC, Bhoput, vor dem Bandara Hotel, weiter oben die 90° Kurve vor dem Zazen, etwas weiter Richtung Mae Nam "Strasse unter", bis ca. Post Office, Ban Bang Po... 

Das Chaweng Reservoir ist randvoll!!!!!!!!!

Waehrend der drei Tage, die ich mal ech war, hat sich Schimmel in meinem Appartment an Schrankwaenden und auf einige Klamotten breit gemacht - grosser hausputz angesagt!

Durch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit faengt Alles an zu "muffen", wie Keller...

Wenn ihr Alle schoen brav seid...  :cool:  mal sehen ob ich mal die Knipskiste aktiviert kriege....und 'n paar Visuals hier reinstelle...

bis dann!
Alles Trockene!

...und nicht vergessen: "if it's rainin' - it's rainin'!"....oder "Raindrops keep fallin'on my head...dadadadadadadadaaaaaaa...
_"Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
And just like the guy whose feet are too big for his bed
Nothin' seems to fit
Those raindrops are fallin' on my head, they keep fallin'

So I just did me some talkin' to the sun
And I said I didn't like the way he got things done
Sleepin' on the job
Those raindrops are fallin' on my head, they keep fallin'

But there's one thing I know
The blues they send to meet me won't defeat me
It won't be long till happiness steps up to greet me

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
But that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turnin' red
Cryin's not for me
'Cause I'm never gonna stop the rain by complainin'
Because I'm free
Nothin's worryin' me

[trumpet]

It won't be long till happiness steps up to greet me

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
But that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turnin' red
Cryin's not for me
'Cause I'm never gonna stop the rain by complainin'
Because I'm free
Nothin's worryin' me..."_

Lyrics by: B.J.Thomas

'n Oldie aus den 70gern, aber immer noch goil... und belebt meine Sinne, wenn Alles grau in grau und scheinbar trostlos ist...

----------


## Met Prik

Mensch Manfred, das naechste mal bitte zuerst abmelden. Hatten uns schon Sorgen gemacht, dass du eventuell abgesoffen bist  :: 

Was hast du in Penang gemacht? Neues Visa?

----------


## Samuianer

Besoffen villeicht, aber NICHT abgesoffen!  :cool:   ::   :cool:  habe ja immer meine quietschgelbe Gummiente dabei! 

Ja, ja, war wieder mal "Lizenzverlaengerung zum Verbleiben" angesagt, problemlos, nur eben unter recht feuchten Bedingungen!

Das SOHO wieder unsicher gemacht - oho, oho, so schoen war's im SOHO'ho'ho... hatte es ja nicht weit, nur ueber die Strase, 'rueber ind Malaysia... und Crash!

Derweil hat sich aber hier so Einiges getan....

----------

Manfred, hast Du kein Jahresvisum?

----------


## Samuianer

hatte!

Seit Scheidung (was vermasselt, falsche Beratung) zwar Jahresdauer (Non-Immi-B) (bis 15 Mon.) aber eben diese (bescheuerte) die 90 Tage Klausel.... Alles Andere ist  mir zu bloed, zu teuer und auch zu langwierig, auf die Art und Weise kann ich noch 'n paar Tage extra Urlaub raushebeln...  :cool:  und Penang ist einer meiner Lieblingsspielplaetze! :einergehtnoch: 

ueber Jahre keine Probleme... da trete ich fuer gleiche Regelung in D. mit Einwanderungs-Arbeitsplatzsuchenden, ein!
Wegen der GLEICHBERECHTIGUNG, GLEICHBEHANDLUNG, GLEICHHEIT usw. 4000 Euro fuer 'ne Daueraufenthaltsgenehmigung, Sprachkenntnisse, Arbeitsnachweis, finanzieller Sicherheits Banknachweis, festen Wohnsitz, Steuernachweis und alle 90 Tage bei der Einwanderungsbehoerde melden etc. etc. etc.!

Was meinste was sich Alles ruck-zuck aendern wuerde!

----------

> ...auf die Art und Weise kann ich noch 'n paar Tage extra Urlaub raushebeln...


Jo, ist nicht unbeliebt bei manchen Expats, besonders bei den fest liierten. *zwinker*

----------

> ...da trete ich fuer gleiche Regelung in D. mit Einwanderungs-Arbeitsplatzsuchenden, ein!...


Die Einführung des  Erstbeschlafungsrechtes haste noch vergessen.   :cool:

----------


## Samuianer

....irgendwas faellt mir doch immer runter...  ::

----------


## Samuianer

Ahoi!

Also, Gestern keimten die Hoffnungen mit blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein wieder auf, um Heute wieder zunichte gemacht zu werden - seit den fruehen Morgenstunden Dauerregen!


Es kuebelt nur so vor sich hin und grau in grau!

Hat wer 'n paar Thymoleptika einstecken? Oder muss ich mich heute Abend wieder mit 'n paar Tiger und einer temporaeren Partnerin  begnuegen?  :cool:

----------

Ich glaube eher Letzteres  :Lächeln: 

René

----------


## Samuianer

Danke fuer den psychologischen Beistand!

Werde mich dran halten, halte eh' nix von Chemie, bin 'n Naturfreund!  :cool: 

(es regnet immer noch!)

----------


## Samuianer

Zum Wetter und der allgemeinen Situation auf 'mui... Bilder sprechen Baende!

Wenns so aussieht dann kommt es dicke..



und es kam... das ist (fast) vor meiner Haustuer!



und das ist vor meiner Lieblingstraenke!

----------


## Met Prik

Sieht ja richtig heftig aus. Ganz so schlimm ist es auf Phangan nicht.

----------


## Samuianer

Da drunter sind die Strassen, samt Gully's oder heissen die Jetzt guellies?!  :cool: 

das 2te Bild ist in etwa da entstanden wo der Ablauf vom Chaweng "Lake" ist... ist mir schleierhaft wie sich da soviel Wasser ansammeln konnte.

Das letzte Bild ist das Ende der Beach Road Einbahnstrasse... die Regenwasserkanaele haben das einfach nicht verkraftet - es hat massiv gekuebelt!

----------


## Samuianer

So, Halloween gut ueberstanden, wenn es auch innen wie aussen ein wenig feucht war... und Heute hat es bis auf einige kurze Unterbrechungen wieder fein geregnet - aber bei weitem nicht mehr so wie vor 'ner Woche!

----------


## Samuianer

O.K. also... den Ersten November erfolgreich eingelaeutet, mit meinem Kumpel mal das "Why Not" ausgetestet -  Jetzt wissen wir Beide das es eigentlich "Never, Ever!" heissen muesste... die Teilzeitarbeiterinnen dort erinnerten stark an Ueberreste von Halloween - darueber waren wir uns nach den ersten 30 Minuten einstimmig sicher - so lernt Mann immer was dazu und wird schlauer....  :cool: 

Bis heute Mittag, einwandfrei bei leichter Bewoelkung, jetzt gegen Nachmittag Bewoelkungszunahme von Sued-suedost....

Ansonsten nichts Neues und sofern mir bekannt keine Potenzmitteltoten...  :cool: 

bis der Tage...

----------


## Samuianer

*Mu Koh Ang Thong National Park* vom 1. November bis 23. Dezember gesperrt!

Davon sind 42 Inseln und eine Landmasse von 102 Km² betroffen!

Quelle:

Das wird voraussichtlich in jaehrlichen Turnus geschehen..

a.) um Unfaellen vor zu beugen 

und

b.) der Natur die Moeglichkeit geben sich von den Touristenstroemen zu erholen!

----------


## Samuianer

Gestern - kurzentschlossen Betriebausflug durchgefuehrt, mit der willigen Belegschaft gegen 20:30 ab in Richtung Lamai ins Buddies.

Ab ging es durch die Serpentinen die Chaweng von Lamai trennen, vorbei am Viewpoint, Beverly Hills, am The Cliff.... endlich Ankunft im Buddies, am Pool vorbei, an den Strand. Ein paar Tische zusammengestellt und erstmal Getraenke geordet, ein grosse Flasche Jonny Walker, Soda, Wasser, fuer mich Bier.

Dann wurde geraetselt, in der Speisekarte vor-und Zurueck geblaettert - denn Jeder durfte ein Gericht seiner Wahl bestellen!

Fisch, der beruehmte "Pla Nung Manao", weisser Seebass mit Limone, Zitronengrass und eichlich zerstossenen Chillie.

Fisch gebacken, mit lecker schwarzer Pfeffer Sosse, Krebse, Meersfruechte Potpourrie scharf, die allgegenwaertige Tom Yam Talay, noch 'n sehr, sehr leckere Rindfleischssupe (Namen vergessen), Gemueseteller, Muscheln und  Reis bis zum abwinken.

Eine leichte Brise fegte ueber das Strandrestaurant, der Blick ueber das Meer fiel ins Unendliche der angebrochenen Nacht.

Einige Fischerboote duempelten in den seichten Wogen.

Die Strandbar war abgebrochen, fiel mir auf... die Kaimauer war erneuert worden, die "Schaukel", ein Seil an einer Palme, hing immer noch am gleichen Fleck.

Die ersten Glaeser fuellten sich und nach allgemeinen "Chok Dii", wurden Alle etwas gespraechiger.

Es brabbelte und schnatterete kreuz-und quer - ueber Dieses und ueber Jenes.

Diverse Teller und Schuesselchen wurden herbeigeschleppt und verteilt, dann wurden die ersten Gerichte aufgetischt.

Und wieder ein hektisches Treiben, "reich doch mal den Fisch rueber...!"
Alle waren am Loeffeln, "noch was Reis, Shrimps, Salad?"..

Ein typischer Thai-Abend und eine ihrer Lieblingsbeschaeftigungen!

Essen, trinken und Geselligkeit.

Mich verwundert es immer wieder, wie sich Alle veraendern wenn Getraenke und reichlich Essen auf dem Tisch stehen.

Es wird redlich geteilt, ich werde immer wieder aufgefordert doch mal davon, hiervon zu probieren - Ah' Farang geang, mahk, mahk, gin pet dai!"
heisst es dann aus der Runde, Alle lachen und nicken mir beistimmend zu...

"Noch was?" toent es...

Alle sind sichtlich Happy und zufrieden...."Chok Dii" heisst es wieder, die Glaeser werden gehoben...und so setzt sich der Abend allmaehlich fort, bis der letzte Happen restlos vertilgt ist.

Es wird gemuetlich... zurueckgelehnt wird am Drink geschluerft, "mehr Eis, Bitte!" toent es - sofort wird dem Folge geleistet.

Die Bedienung ist beschaeftigt die Glaeser alle wieder und wieder aufzufuellen.

Der Plan ist anschliessend nach Chaweng ins "Coyote" mit seinen "bodypainted" Taenzerinnen... bei den maennlichen Mitarbeitern, geht beim Erwaehnen dieses Vorhabens, ein Raunen durch die Runde und ermunternde, anfeuernde Rufe erklingen aus der froehlichen Runde.

Der Wind hat nachgelassen und da fallen die ersten Regentropfen!

Schnell wird die Rechnung verlangt, alles abgeraeumt, vom Nebentisch verschwinden die Leute ins nahe Restaurant..

Wir entschliessen blitzschnell den Besuch ins "Coyote" zu verschieben und machen uns auf in Richtung "Shark" Pub.. der gleich mit auf dem Gelaende liegt...

Voila!

Mega-Cool, im Pub-Style eingerichtete Disco-Bar, mit Laser lights, Pool Tischen und allerhand das Auge beschaeftigende Paraphenalia...so auch einige durchaus anschauenswerte Taenzerinnen!

Freier Bauch, knappe, bis extra-mega knappe Hot-Pants, die nur noch das Allernoetigste bedecken, die Eine Stiefel, die andere so, die so...eine mit 'nem Cowboyhut, eine Andere klassisch im Charlston-Kostuem fuer jeden Geschmack etwas...

Unsere maennlichen Mitarbeiter waren "wech"... atemlos, teils mit offenen Mund starrten sie auf das bunte Treiben.

Im Turnus kamen immer wieder andere Maedelz an den Tisch , die Managerin, der Floormanager... Mensch kannte sich halt...

Es versprach ein gelungener Abschluss zu werden.

Die Flasche Jonny war noch nicht leer, mehr Soda, mehr Bier, dazu bestellten wir eine "Shisha" (Wasserpfeife - jetzt gerade DER Trend!)

Rauchten Shisha und quasselten was das Zeuchs hielt...

De Taenzerinnen machten sich auf dem Tanzpodest vor der Bar zu schaffen, der Laden fuellte sich immer mehr.

Der weibliche Teil der Belegschaft kicherte und blickte verstohlen auf die Darbietungen der ultra leicht beschuerzten Taenzerinnen, die auf der "Buehne" in rythmischen Bewegungen zur Musik tanzten...

Ah und Uiiiii Rufe hallten von der Bar rueber, schaute mich um und musste feststellen das mindestens 90% der Anwesenden maennliche Gaeste ihre Haelse ALLE in Richtung Taenzerinnen gedreht hatten...

Wenn das mal Morgen kein Hals-oder Genickweh gibt..  :cool: 

Gegen 23:30 verabschiedete sich der groesste Teil der Belegschaft und der harte Kern blieb uebrig...

Sporadische Besuche der "temporaeren Begleiterinnen", der Taezerinnen, die mittelerweile ALLE ein Glas auf dem Tisch zu stehen hatten, abgewechselt mit Zuegen an der Shisha und hier und da ein Nipp aus dem Glas, das staendig von den sehr aufmersamen Maedelz nachgefuellt wurde!

Eine forderte mich zum Taenzchen auf, dem ich wohlwollend nachkam... dann kam eine fuer 'ne Zigarrettenpause auf den Schoss.

War recht familiaer!

Wir spielten einige runden Pool, voellig entspannt und recht ausgeglichen begaben wir uns weit nach Mitternacht auf den Heimweg...der Fahrer, der "arme Kerl' musste den ganzen Abend "trocken" bleiben, "armes Schwein"....  :cool:  Aber er war halt der Fahrer!

Naechstes Mal, nehm ich die Knipse mit, mag allerdings keine "Tatfotos", vorallem aber das Blitzlicht... versaut oft viel an so einem Abend, irgendwie fuehlen sich die Leutz immer beobachtet....also verzeiht mir das es wiedrmal keine Fotos anzugucken gibt!

----------


## guenny

Für diesen Beitrag bedankt sich folgender User 
*Günny*  :aufdenwixomat-drück:  ::

----------

Die Schweinerei ist, Manfred, dass Du solche Abende wer weiß wie oft hast.   :cool:  
Und dann auch noch eine "willige Belegschaft".

----------


## Samuianer

.... Ja, mein Arbeitsleben ist beinhart! 

Dafuer hast du Marmeladenbroetchen - so ist Alles gerecht verteilt!

:urlaub:

----------

> .... Ja, mein Arbeitsleben ist beinhart! 
> Dafuer hast du Marmeladenbroetchen - so ist Alles gerecht verteilt!


Tauschen, tauschen.   ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Für diesen Beitrag bedankt sich folgender User 
> *Günny*  :aufdenwixomat-drück:


 :respekt:  Ich "drueck" da normalerweise woanders!   :cool: 





> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> .... Ja, mein Arbeitsleben ist beinhart! 
> Dafuer hast du Marmeladenbroetchen - so ist Alles gerecht verteilt!
> 
> 
> Tauschen, tauschen.


e-bay tausche Marmeladenbroetchen gegen Ticket via LoS nach Samui, 
fuer den Rest ist ja hier schon ausgiebigst Sorge getragen! 

 ::

----------


## Samuianer

Letzte Nacht Dauerregen, seit heute Mittag 13:30 kuebelt es wieder vom Himmel herab...alles grau in grau!

16:30 und es kuebelt weiter...

*Warning
"Active Low Pressure System"
No. 13 (348/2550) Time Issued : November 07, 2007*

    An active low pressure cell over the lower Gulf and southern Thailand causes abundant rain and heavy to very heavy falls from Chumphon southwards. People in risky areas of Chumphon, Surat Thani, Nakhon Si Thammarat, Phatthalung, Songkhla, Pattani, Yala, Narathiwat, Phuket, Krabi, Trang and Satun provinces should beware of torrential rain and flash flood condition during 1-3 days. Due to wave height 2-3 meters in the Gulf, all ships should proceed with caution and small boats keep ashore in this period. People in the coastal zone of Southern Thailand East Coast beware of strong wind. The high pressure area over upper Thailand causes cool with 1-2 °C drop.
    The Typhoon “PEIPAH” in the South China Sea. It’s moving near shore of Vietnam and will be landfall the lower of Vietnam during 10-12 November, 2007.

----------


## Samuianer

in den letzten 3 Stunden hatte Ko Samui 34.6 mm Niederschlag!

es kuebelt weiter - wie aus Eimern!

Satelittenlink:


ein Leben in 'nem Gummiboot...sieht aus als wird es schlimmer als am 24/25.10.

----------


## big_cloud

ich finds aecht gut das Panida up the hills lebt  ::

----------


## Samuianer

...naja vonne Insel laeuft es ja eigentlich auch ins Meer, nur das laeuft z.Zt. recht langsam, weil so reichlich nachkommt!

----------


## Robert

Gibts auf 'mui keinen Bäcker und nirgendwo Marmelade???????

----------


## Samuianer

Weisst ja, Qualitaet ist Alles!

Ausnahmezustand in Samui die meisten Inselstrassen massiv ueberflutet, Flugverkehr seit Gestern eingestellt!


No. 17 (352/2550) Time Issued : November 08, 2007
        An active low pressure cell remains over the lower Gulf and southern Thailand causes abundant rain and heavy to very heavy falls from Chumphon southwards. People in risky areas of Chumphon, Surat Thani, Nakhon Si Thammarat, Phangnga, Phuket and Krabi provinces should beware of torrential rain and flash flood condition during 1-2 days. Due to wave height 2-3 meters in the Gulf and the Andaman Sea, all ships should proceed with caution and small boats in the Gulf keep ashore in this period. A nearly intense high pressure area over upper Thailand causes cool and very cold in mountain tops.

        The tropical storm “PEIPAH” covers in the South China Sea. It’s expected to downgrade and dissipate near shore of Vietnam. It take no effect of severe weather on Thailand in the time. 

Quelle:

----------


## Samuianer

Bilder sprechen Baende, Chaweng Beach Rd. in Hoehe Zico's - Centara....




Laem Din Market Zentrum, im Vordergrund die im Juni eroeffnete Strasse, die den Abflusskanal vom Reservoir ueberdeckelt... weiter hinten im BIld der Parkplatz vor dem Petch Buncha Boxing Stadium..

----------

Hat denn da überhaupt noch ein Geschäft auf?
Wie lange ist dieser Zustand schon?
Bist Du schon in den Schlauchbootverleih eingestiegen?

----------


## odd

Normaler Weise senkt sich das Wasser wieder bis zum naechsten Regenguss.

War auch vor 11 Jahren auf Samui, da fing ein betrunkener Englaender das Schwimmen auf einer etwas ueberfluteten Strasse an. War ein echter Kracher.

----------


## Samuianer

Geschaefte haben, sofern nicht direkt betroffen, offen!

Das ist das BEWUNDERNSWERTE AN DEN THAIS, sie passen sich sofort der Situation an! Keiner mault rum, viel machen Fotos, lachen fischen, telefonieren UND fahren mit dafuer voellig ungeeigneten Fahrzeugen durch die Fluten - auf GUT GLUECK!!!!! Meist klappt's sogar! 

Bald mal ein paar Fotos aus der Disaster-Zone....erst mal sichten..bis gleich.

----------

Sach mal Manfred, Kommst Du vielleicht an Photos von dem Hochwasser in Hat Yai vor ca. 5 Jahren, wo das Wasser 3 Meter hoch in der Innenstadt für fast eine Woche stand. Hatte da selbst seinerzeit die Wassermarken an den Häusern gesehen, unvorstellbar.

----------


## Samuianer

... so nach einer kurzen Verschnaufpause eoffnen sich wieder die Himmelschleusen, Nachmittags um Drei Uhr ist es so dunkel wie gegen Sonnenuntergang!

So hier mal einige Pic's:

..Blick in die Huegel..



Chaweng Reservoir View..


rund um's Reservoir ode auch "Chaweng Lake"



Blick auf die Klaeranlage:



... die 1024x769er Aufloesung ist ein wenig zu 
gross..?












...am Rande ein Guelleabsaugwagen, aber sein Auftrag hat sich wohl erledigt..



die Einmuendung der neuen Strasse zur "Reservoir Road"..



versuchen tun es Viele, absaufen aber auch...



..sie macht das Beste draus und hat ihren Spass..



Das Wehr... ausser Kraft gesetzt!



Richtung Laem Market Area...



Die Umgebung von Laem Din ...



vor dem Petch Buncha Boxing Stadium, das Hotel...



Blick nach links Richtung Beach Road...



Der Parkplatz vor der Orchid Residence...

----------


## Daniel Sun

> denke mal die 1024x769er Aufloesung ist ein wenig zu gross..?


 Für mich :super:

Die Bilder sprechen ja für sich...
... is ja Wahnsinn!

----------


## Robert

Genau, so groß gefallen sie mir auch gut!

----------


## Samuianer

Na dann ist ja Alles Paletti!

Es schuettet schon wieder seit 1 1/2 Std. reichlich... mal sehen wie das hier Morgen aussieht...

----------


## Samuianer

Mal sehen was der hier: in den naechsten Tagen anrichten wird...sieht garnicht gut aus!

Auf alle Faelle geht uns hier dieses Jahr das Wasser nicht aus!

Mein Traum ist allerdings, wenn dann in Bier zu ersaufen und nicht in schnoedem Dreckwasser...  :einergehtnoch:  :cool:   ::

----------

Wie sieht es denn z.Z. mit den Urlauberzahlen aus?
Jeder, der umbuchen kann, wird doch woanders sein Ziel suchen.

----------


## odd

Jawoll, so muss Samui zu November sein. Aber teilweise doch sehr viel Wasser.

----------

Manfred, ich schicke Dir 300 Heizdecken, die Du (völlig überteuert) verhökern kannst.
Wir machen dann halbe/halbe.

----------


## big_cloud

Wasserbetten mit eingebauter Heizung wuerden auch gut gehen

----------


## Joseph

Ich habe mit Petrus gesprochen, ich habe ihn gebeten, es ab Dienstag nächster Woche nicht mehr im Süden regnen zu lassen, Isaan, Norden und so, das wäre mir egal, aber ab Dienstag hat der Süden trocken zu sein! Mal sehen, ob mein Einfluss auf Petrus groß genug ist...


Joseph

----------

Hab 2 x in 5 Jahren "nam thua:m" in Nakhon Si erlebt. 
Pegelstand stellenweise 1,5 Meter.
Ich glaube, dieses Jahr wird es mal wieder.
Die Straße vom Lotus zum Robinso/Ocean wird dann wieder absaufen.

----------


## odd

@Joseph, bin zwar kein Prophet, aber Du fliegst zur falschen Zeit in den Sueden. Isaan und Zentral ist sehr trocken.

----------


## Samuianer

und es regnet, wen auch maessig, weiter....morge neue Fotos!

Klar Alle wollen weg, geht aber auch nicht mit einem Fimgerschnipp!

Heizdecken zum verhoekern sind gut! Habe ja 'ne eigene, wenn auch nur temporaer, mit zwei echten Ohren dran und Alles was sonst noch so dazu gehoert - Vorsorge ist halt die Devise!  ::

----------


## odd

Wie schauts mit dem Faehrendienst aus? Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mussten sie diesen bei aehnlichen Verhaeltnissen einstellen. Auch flugtechnisch ging nix. Wusste noch, dass einige ihren Flieger nach Hause verpassten.

----------


## resci

bin gerade am Rucksackpacken, werd dann ma vorsichtshalber meinen Regenschrm mitnehmen.
Hab ich jetz im Urlaub noch nie gemacht.
Irgendwie hab ich ein komisches Gefühl dabei.

resci

----------

Hallo Manfred, ich stell' mir das nicht gerade angenehm vor.

Ist aber mal ein interessanter Einblick.

Erinnert mich an eine Story von vor ungefähr drei Jahren, in unserer alten Wohnung. Kam unsere Nachbarin ganz aufgeregt zu uns, weil das Wasser im Keller stand (ca. 10 cm).
Suay lächelte nur, was meiner Nachbarin gar nicht gefiel. Hatte diese dann aufgeklärt, dass, wenn in Udon Thani das Wasser steht, dann mindestens 1 m.

----------


## Met Prik

Jo Manfred, dieses Jahr ist es wirklich grauenhaft mit dem Regen und arschkalt dazu. Ich sitze hier mit langer Hose, T-Shirt, langaermeliges Hemd und Socken.

Na ja, morgen geht es erstmal fuer ein paar Tage nach BKK  ::

----------


## Samuianer

@All:

Ja, heute Morgen hat sich die Lage entspannt!
Der Wasserpegel vom Reservoir ist deutlich gesunken, da sich die Niederschlaege in der Nacht in Grenzen hielten!

Die Ueberschwemmungn sind teilweise stark zurueckgegangen, Strassen wieder einigermassen passierbar!

Die ersten Schaeden werden sichtbar, Wasser halt, sucht sich seinen Weg.

Die Bude ist feucht an vielen Stellen hat sich Schimmel breit gemacht, sogar im Schrank!

Klamotten miefen, Handtuecher trocknen nicht mehr, Schuhe klamm und feucht... ja und relativ kuehl, letzte Nacht 2!!!! Decken! Und Waermflasche mit 2 Ohren  :: 

"Draussen" scheint sich das alltaegliche Leben wieder zu normalisieren, alles geht wieder (fast) seinen gewohnten Gang!

@Met Prik: Geht mir und einigen Anderen hier genauso!

Haben ein VDO von dem Schlamssel, mal sehen ob ich das auf YouTube hochgeladen kriege...

----------


## odd

Na was hab ich gesagt. Hatten sie doch ein paar Fluege gestrichenBangkok Post

----------


## Samuianer

na, das war doch klar... die Landebahn war sogar ueberflutet  fehlte nicht mehr viel zur Sintflut!

Pavillion im Chaweng Lake:



Beach Road Chaweng Hoehe Buri Rasa Resort:

----------

In der "Bangkok Post" kann man heute auch darüber lesen:
http://www.bangkokpost.net/topstories/t ... ?id=123406
http://www.bangkokpost.net/News/09Nov2007_news02.php

----------


## Samuianer

...die "Nachrichten halten sich jedoch im Vergleich zu der Katastrophe typischer Weise sehr bedeckt!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Auf dem letzten Bild ist ja tatsächlich jemand mit nem Boot unterwegs. Und das auf der Beach Road... WAHNSINN!

----------


## Samuianer

Yep, hatte ich schon geschrieben das von der "Orchid Residence tatsaechlich Gaeste mit dem Schlauchboot der Polizei/Rettung evakuiert wurden...  :cool: 

Hat sich aber fast wieder normalisiert!

Kann aber wieder losgehen wenn der Taifun aus dem suedchinesichen Meer eine Richtungsaenderung eingeht.

----------


## Robert

> na, das war doch klar... die Landebahn war sogar ueberflutet  fehlte nicht mehr viel zur Sintflut!
> 
> Pavillion im Chaweng Lake:
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Road Chaweng Hoehe Buri Rasa Resort:


Bähh, Bilder sind nicht mehr da...

----------


## Hua Hin

Bei mir schon. :aetsch:

----------

> Bähh, Bilder sind nicht mehr da...


Robert, hast Du wieder rumgebastelt?
Bei mir ist auch noch alles da.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich kann sie auch nicht mehr sehen. Da steht nur noch IMAGE

Hatten wir die Tage doch schon mal in dem Essens Thread....

----------


## Samuianer

....tja out and over....kann ich allerdings nicht verstehen, habe zwar bei meinen Online Dienst mal aufgeraeumt, aber die hier eingestellten Pic's muessten eigentlich sichtbar sein da NICHT verlinkt, sondern hochgeladen!

Heute scheint wieder die Sonne...!  :cool:

----------


## Samuianer

Und zum Sonn-Tag, wieder Sonne fett!

Also ab und 'n bischen sonnen!

----------


## schiene

> Und zum Sonn-Tag, wieder Sonne fett!
> 
> Also ab und 'n bischen sonnen!


das wird Joseph freuen, ::

----------


## Samuianer

Jetzt zum fruehen Nachmittag wieder Eintruebung von Sueden.... Naja, kann halt nicht alles haben!

----------


## Samuianer

Letzte Nacht wieder Regen, musste meine Lieblingsspielwiese, den Reggae Pub fluchtartig verlassen!


Wettervorhersage vom Thailaendischen Metereologischen Institut :
Weather Forecast   	 From 12:00 - 12:00 	 

Almost widespread thundershowers and isolated heavy rain mainly in
Prachuap Khiri Khan, Chumphon, Surat Thani, Nakhon Si Thammarat, Phatthalung and Songkhla.
Minimum temperature 23 °C. Maximum temperature 31 °C.
Northeasterly winds 15-35 km/hr. Wave height 1-2 meters and
above 2 meters in thundershower areas.

		Issued Date Nov 12, 2007 	
  	7-day Forecast  	 Nov 9, 2007 - Nov 15, 2007 	 

Cool in the upper part, minimum temperature 19-22 °C and scattered to almost widespread thundershowers throughout the periods with isolated heavy to very heavy rain from Chumphon province down-ward, especially during Nov 13-15. Northeasterly winds 20-40 km/hr. Wave height 2-3 meters.      

		Issued date Nov 9, 2007 	

Quelle:

----------


## Dieter

Manfred sei froh, hier in Muenchen liegt Schnee   :cool:  .

----------


## Samuianer

....nur in schmalen Linien auf dem Tisch akzeptabel, alles Andere ist inhuman und grenzt an Folter!



Das Original Wetter uebertrifft Alle Vorhersagen -das find ich immer praktisch!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was ist das für ein Online-Wetter-Service?

----------


## Samuianer

Sorry Daniel - erst jetzt wieder hier reingeschaut! 

Das ist von "My Yahoo" Homepage Dingens - kannst du dir so einstellen wie du willst...

So und Heute sieht es wie erwartet wieder so aus:














Chaweng - nun seid ihr im Blide...es schifft wieder...mal sehen wo habeich nur ...die quietschgelbe Gummiente gelassen...

----------


## Samuianer

So, 5 Tage vergangen die durchsetzt, aber vom Wetter her O.K. waren!

Letzte Nacht, irgendwann nach Mitternacht, fing es wieder an zu kuebeln!

Jetzt 15:45 Ortszeit wieder Sonnenschein bei maessiger Bewoelkung

Wenn ich mir die Satellitenbilder anschaue dann ahne ich recht feuchte Tage die da kommen werden...

----------


## Samuianer

Ab Montag 26.11. wieder Sonne fett - 



sagen die Wetterfroesche ...

dabei sieht es auf dem Satellitenbild so 



aus...

----------


## Samuianer

So, nun schreiben wir den 29.November und die Wetterlage hat sich weitgehenst stabilisiert.

Abends ist es recht kuehl, nur so um die 20 Grad - gefuehlte Temperatur liegt bedeutend niedriger!

Strahlend blauer Himmel, Gestern in Choengmon zu einem Grillabend mit einigen "Locals", Freunden, aus D., der Schweiz, England...und deren Begleitung.

Auf der Anreise fuhr ich "in" diesen Sonnenuntergang....



beschaulich, wir tranken und labten uns an den Speisen Massaman Curry, Sate-Spiesse, gebackene Nudeln mit Huhn, Garnelen, Brot, von allem reichlich und lecker!  Wir plauderten bis ich gegen Mitternacht, bis ich meine Heimfahrt begann, nach einigen Metern merkte ich wie kuehl es, trotz Jacke war.

So beschloss ich zum Aufwaermen, nochmal einen Kurzstopp in meiner Lieblingstraenke einzulegen!

Nach 2 kuehlen Bieren und ein Plausch mit David, einem jungen Australier, der meinte er waer im Paradies,  sank ich dann muede in die Kissen meines Bettes....wieder ein Tag voller guter Erinnerungen!

----------


## Samuianer

Doppel Post - edit...

----------


## Samuianer

Mit dem "weitgehendst stabilisiert", habe ich mich wohl, durch das schoene Wetter verlockt, ein wenig zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt!

Letzte Nacht, so gegen 23:00 wieder Regen, heute Morgen bedeckt...bis stark bewoelkt.



laut Satellitenbild duerften garkeine Wolken zu sehen sein, ist vielleicht 'n Airbrush Job....und nicht so ernst zu nehmen!

Die Prognose:



mal sehen ob die auch aus 'ner Kristallkugel stammt...


Ansonsten keine besonderen Vorkommnisse, ausser das uebliche.....Geschnatter!

----------


## Met Prik

Manfred, hast du mal nen Link zu deiner Wettervorhersage? Sieht schoen uebersichtlich aus.

----------


## Samuianer

Klar, Klickste hier: 


Home Page von Thai Metereological Department

links im Rahmen  "Southern(East Coast)" anklicken, falls der erste Link dich nicht auf die aktuelle Seite bringt...der Admin scheint oefters mal besoffen zu sein oder schlaeft auch nur... also nicht wundern wenn mal was nicht so ganz stimmt!

Radar, Satelittenfotos hat die Seite auch.

Wunderground

Auch nicht schlecht, fuer Wetterinfo aber icht immer akurat!

Yahoo - WheatherChannel

Auch  :cool: 

CNN inter. Wheather:

Wetter.de - Ko Samui

Koennen ja mal testen wer am dichtesten an der Wirklichkeit liegt...  ::

----------


## Met Prik

Jo, super. Besten Dank dafuer

----------

Irgendwann komme ich auch nach Samui aber in diesem Nov. habe ich das geknickt, jeden Tag Weatherforecast gelesen! Hoffe auf Verständnis!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

...und wie war das Wetter in Hua Hin, Volker?

----------

> ...und wie war das Wetter in Hua Hin, Volker?


War OK, nicht zu heiß und meistens sonnig, nur am ersten Abend hat es gekübelt, musste drei Stunden in einer Bar, in der ich nur ein Bier trinken wollte, aushalten! War aber dann doch noch ganz lustig.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Samuianer

Heute Moren leicht diesig, seit 10:00 wieder Sonnenschein pur, auf blauen Himmel!

----------


## Samuianer

Aermster! Hoffe du warst da nicht einsam und allein!
 :: 

Heute Moren leicht diesig, seit 10:00 wieder Sonnenschein pur, auf blauen Himmel!

----------


## Samuianer

So, Heute sieht so aus...



Hat wer von euch was von der Verhaftung eines Franzosen auf Samui mitbekommen?

link:

Pravda:

Die Dummen sterben einfach nicht aus! 

Bangkok Hilton - kostenlos!

Apropo - wo ist'n eigentlich unser "Schliesser" - der Kali?

----------


## schiene

Nö,gibt keinerlei Infos im TV,Nachrichten oder Presse.

----------


## Samuianer

Bissel komisch find's nich'?

----------


## schiene

> Bissel komisch find's nich'?


Naja,weltweit werden täglich irgendwelche Deppen mit Drogen im Ausland aufgegriffen,ist für die Pressemedien wahrscheinlich nicht mehr der Knaller.

----------


## Samuianer

Der Depp hatte 554 Gramm geschluckt - das wird ihn eine sehr lange Aufenthaltserlaubniss im LdL einbringen!

Seit 11:00 Ortszeit kuebelt es mal wieder zur Abwechslung!

gegenwaertige Wetterlage:



Vorausschau:



...sind ja schoene Aussichten!  ::

----------


## odd

@Samuianer, etwas zum Aufbauen.

Bei uns hat es seit ca. 1 Woche nicht mehr geregnet und da auch nur ein paar Tropfen am Abend (Dafuer hatte UBC wieder totalen Ausfall)

Tagestemperaturen ca. 34 Grad, nur bei dem kalten Wind fuehlen diese sich wie 24 Grad an.

Nachts  sinkende Temperaturen auf jetzt noch frische 23 Grad.

----------


## Samuianer

and.... 


fuer die Gegend suedlich von Suratthani gelegen, wurde heute Morgen eine Unwetter-und Flutwarnung erteilt!

Mehr Informationen hier:


Satellittenbild 

hier:

Was da oestlich ueber der Andamansee haengt sieht nicht gut aus!

CNN Wetterlink:

----------

> ...fuer die Gegend suedlich von Suratthani gelegen, wurde heute Morgen eine Unwetter-und Flutwarnung erteilt!...


Da wird ja meine Ex wieder mal nur mit dem Schlauchboot ins Wohnzimmer kommen können. Darauf mache ich mir einen Mocca.

----------


## Hua Hin

Ja Ja Monta, 
Schadenfreude ist die schönste Freude.  ::

----------

Na, na, Alex, wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass ich mich da freue?  ::  
Sich einen Mocca zu machen, ist doch wertneutral.

----------


## Robert

Was sagen wir eigentlich hierzu?

----------

Nichts, I also suffer!

----------


## walter

> Da wird ja meine Ex wieder mal nur mit dem Schlauchboot ins Wohnzimmer kommen können. Darauf mache ich mir einen Mocca.


die mit dem abgehalfterten fährmann?
da trinke ich doch glatt einem mocca mit.

----------


## Samuianer

Also bei 'nem Cappucino bin ich dabei!

Hat wohl tatsaechlich nur den Sueden erwischt, in der Abendausgabe der eines Thaiblattes... hiess es Narathiwat, also die suedlichsten Provnzen hats erwischt...

@Robert: wo steht dieses Schild, noch NIE gesehen!

Wer weiss ob der Spruch wirklich von seiner Majestaet kam... heute gibbet ja Supermaerkte wo Mensch sich Wasser kaufen kann!

Und AUSREICHEND Geld sich Perrier, Evian, Champagner, teure Autos und VIEL, VIEL mehr leisten zu koennen - die Entwicklung konnte auch KEINER voraussehen!

----------


## Robert

Das Schild steht am Namuang I Wasserfall

----------


## Samuianer

Muss ich mal  hin... sieht ja recht neu aus, wird kuerzlichst erst dort hingestellt worden sein.

Der Spruch stammt mit Sicherheit aus der Zeit... nur das dieses Schild erst dieser Tage aufgestellt wird weist fuer mich in die Richtung, die Leutz davon abzuhalten in dem Becken unterhalb des Wasserfalles zu duschen, sich die Haare zu waschen, habe sogar schon Leutz ihre Motorraeder dort waschen gesehen!

Das Wasser vom Hin Laad Fall wird ja fuer die Wasserversorgung genutzt, vielleicht plant Mensch das auch bei Namuang I und II.

Das Schild mit dem Hinweis ist auch eine gute Mahnung, daran das Samui's Wasserreserven sehr begrenzt sind.

In Mae Nam wird fleissig das Grundwasser, in ungeheuren Mengen  abgepumpt und verkauft....die Betreiber sind schon x-fache Millionaere!

Wenn das mal versiegt ist's aus mit reichlich Grundwasser... u.A. werden als "Gruen" geltende Resort wie "Tongsai Bay" taeglich Lastwagenweise mit diesem Wasser beliefert!

----------


## Samuianer

Gestern einige Schauer, letzte Nacht Schauer und gerade hat es wieder schwer gekuebelt!

Sieht ganz so aus als wuerde es dieses Jahr keine Wasserknappheit geben!

----------


## Samuianer

Nun mal wieder was zur Wetterlage die nicht gerade erfreulich ist...bedeckt, kuehl und regnerisch...

Sat-Pic von Heute:

----------


## Met Prik

Yep, Manfred. Ist wirklich schweinekalt geworden. Gestern sogar mit Socken und langaermligen Hemd ueber dem T-Shirt. Lange Hose sowieso.

----------


## Samuianer

...in Berlin liegt Schnee! Dann lieber kuehl, bewoelkt und auf Samui!  ::

----------


## Met Prik

> ...in Berlin liegt Schnee! Dann lieber kuehl, bewoelkt und auf Samui!


Da hast du natuerlich recht ... ich will mich ja auch gar nicht beklagen    ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wie jetzt, soll ich die Badehose zu Hause lassen und dafür ne lange Unterhose mitnehmen?

----------


## Met Prik

> Wie jetzt, soll ich die Badehose zu Hause lassen und dafür ne lange Unterhose mitnehmen?


Das waere momentan wirklich angebracht, Daniel. Wann kommst du genau?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich fliege am 18.01.   ::  
Wollte aber dann eh erstmal nach Krabi und dann mal weiterschauen...

----------


## Met Prik

> Ich fliege am 18.01.   
> Wollte aber dann eh erstmal nach Krabi und dann mal weiterschauen...


Na ja, bis dahin sollte das Wetter wieder besser sein.

Willst du Phommel besuchen?

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Na ja, bis dahin sollte das Wetter wieder besser sein.
> 
> Willst du Phommel besuchen?


Mal schauen ob er mir eine Audienz gewährt! 
Nee, ist so geplant!

----------


## odd

Nicht nur bei euch unten ist es kuehl, hier auch. Liegt auch am starken Wind vom Meer.
Hatte letztes Jahr schon einmal ein Bild ins Netz gestellt. Bei Temperaturen um die 30 Grad mit Winterjacken standen die Jungs und Maedels und sagen die Nationalhymne.

----------

[quote=Daniel Sun]


> Na ja, bis dahin sollte das Wetter wieder besser sein.
> 
> Willst du Phommel besuchen?


Mal schauen ob er mir eine Audienz gewährt! 
Nee, ist so geplant![/quote:1rvas9xm]


Der Mann ist mutich, wa ?   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Der Mann ist mutich, wa ?


Da muß ich wirklich meinen ganzen Mut zusammennehmen!
 ::  Hoffentlich komme ich da wieder heil raus!?

----------

Die Frauen sind informiert, dass demnächst ein deutscher Adonis zu besuch kommt. 

Luftballons geh ich nächste Woche mal sicherheitshalber schon einkaufen.   ::

----------


## Samuianer

frueher ging man halt auf Safari - heute reicht es den phommel zu besuchen!  ::

----------

In Berlin kein Schnee, aber heute nacht waren -7°. 

Ich will auf die Insel   ::  

René

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Die Frauen sind informiert, dass demnächst ein deutscher Adonis zu besuch kommt. 
> 
> Luftballons geh ich nächste Woche mal sicherheitshalber schon einkaufen.


Was macht man mit Luftballons?
Hab doch gar kein Geburtstag!   ::

----------


## Met Prik

> Was macht man mit Luftballons?
> Hab doch gar kein Geburtstag!


Ueber den Kopf ziehen und aufblasen   ::

----------

Met, lass es Dir noch mal vom Ralf erklären.   :cool:

----------


## odd

Sorry noch einmal OT.
Nur zur Uebersicht, dass sich vorgestellt werden kann, mit welchen polarischen Temperaturen wir z.Zt. kaempfen muessen.

----------


## schiene

Hier mal die Wetterprognosen für Samui der nächsten Tage.
http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/48550.html

----------


## Samuianer

Die Wetterlage und Prognose von CNN:

http://weather.edition.cnn.com/weath...e=596238237579

Yahoo/Weather Channel:

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/TH...?force_units=1

Satellitenbild Suedostasien:

http://wetter.spiegel.de/spiegel/sat...n_suedost.html

RTL Wetter:

http://wetter.rtl.de/welt/uebersicht...ort=Ko%20Samui

Prognosen.... sind halt Prognosen spiegeln selten das wieder was vor Ort tatsaechlich Sache iist...

Hier scheint die Sonne, bei leichter Bewoelkung und milde Temperaturen, Nachts merklich kuehl!

Ventilator laeuft wenn, dan nur auf Stufe 1......   ::

----------


## Samuianer

Damit der Fred hier nicht einpennt - mal wieder 'n Wetterlink:
http://www.sattmet.tmd.go.th/newversion/mergesat.html

links auf der Seite sind "loop" Buttons - zur Animation der Seite, kann Mensch gut die Wolkenbewegung beobachten.

Gestern am spaeten Nachmittag 16:30 hat es mal wieder richtig geeimert...dann immer wieder bis in die Nacht hinein, irgendwann kam der MOnd durch die Wolkendecke... Heute morgen, o.k. bedeckt bis heiter, ab Mittags wieder Eintruebung und Bewoelkungszunahme!

Ansonsten nix umwerfend Neues - Noi, Joy, Wang, Tequila und der Rest der Crew meiner Lieblingstraenke lassen froehlichst gruessen!

----------

Gibt es denn von Samui nichts neues außer dem Wetter?

In welchem Hotel bist du denn eigentlich tätig, das ist doch in Chaweng?

----------


## Robert

> In welchem Hotel bist du denn eigentlich tätig, das ist doch in Chaweng?


Im Profile von Manne findet man hier folgendes:

Wohnort:  	Chaweng Beach - Ko Samui - Thailand
Tätigkeit: 	Touristen Animateur & Hotel Management Consulting
Interessen: 	Alles was anderen nicht auf den Wecker geht..
Website: 	http://www.donlaemdin.com

----------

Wieviele Sterne? Preislich klingt das ja recht interessant.

----------


## big_cloud

Sterne? Auf Samui, nachts bei klarem Himmel unzaehlige  ::

----------

BigC, mag ja sein, dass dir eine Absteige reicht, andere verbringen ihren Urlaub mit etwas höheren Ansprüchen.

----------


## big_cloud

Chak, fuer mich haste schlicht nen Knall  ::

----------

Wieso denn das? Nur weil ich es gerne etwas netter hätte mit meiner Frau, mit der ich mich noch in einer romantischen Phase befinde?

----------

> ...romantischen Phase...


Erzähl mal.

----------

Was gibt es da viel zu erzählen?

----------

Wie viele Sterne hat denn eure romantischen Phase?
Oder meintest Du romanische Phase, auf Hotels bezogen?

----------

Gut, ich meine zu verstehen was du sagen willst. Dennoch wüsste ich gerne, warum BigC meint ich hätte einen Knall.

----------

Einen Knall haben wir doch alle.
Solange er in einem charmanten Bereich bleibt.
Ich persönlich fühle mich in "besseren" Hotelanlagen nicht gerade wohl.
Hat primaer nichts mit den Kosten zu tun.

----------


## Robert

Ich würde sagen, die Sterneklassifizierungen kannst Du in Thailand eh vergessen.
Wenn man so ein Charoen Thani Princess in Khon Kaen sieht, das hat 4 Sterne,
es ist aber mittlerweile so abgewohnt, daß ist weit weg von seinen 4 Sternen..

----------

Robert, das Charoen Thani fand ich gar nicht so abgewohnt, das ist wirklich nicht schlecht, vielleicht verwechselst du das mit dem Kosa.

Herbert, arum hast du dich da nicht wohl gefühlt?

----------


## Robert

Ich war da zuletzt 12/2006 und das Zimmer, was wir hatten war total abgewohnt.

----------

> Herbert, arum hast du dich da nicht wohl gefühlt?


Meist sind mir die Dinger einfach zu gross.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von Chak
> 
> Herbert, arum hast du dich da nicht wohl gefühlt?
> 
> 
> Meist sind mir die Dinger einfach zu gross.


... meinst Du jetzt die Kondome?

----------


## odd

> Gestern am spaeten Nachmittag 16:30 hat es mal wieder richtig geeimert...dann immer wieder bis in die Nacht hinein, irgendwann kam der MOnd durch die Wolkendecke... Heute morgen, o.k. bedeckt bis heiter, ab Mittags wieder Eintruebung und Bewoelkungszunahme!


Hier hat es glaube ich seit Mitte Dezember keinen Tropfen mehr gegeben, aber das Wetter ist wieder verdammt kuehl geworden.  ::

----------

> ... meinst Du jetzt die Kondome?


Ich nicht, Du denn? *schütteldenKopf* Schweinskram.

----------


## odd

Keine Ahnung wie die Groessen in Thailand sind, nehme immer die Thung Yang von Tesco oder Big C, da passt auch immer 'ne Menge rein.

----------


## Samuianer

Regen, Regen, Regen fuer diese Jahreszeit hoechst ungewoehnlich, normalerweise ist im Februar durchgehend blauer Himmel angesagt und Erwaermung die sich dann ueber den Maerz bis zu Sonkrahn hin steigert... es ist immer noch recht kuehl und die Sonne macht sich rar.



wen es interessiert der link zur Satellitenkarte (animiert)..

http://www.sattmet.tmd.go.th/newversion/mergesat.html

und link zum thailaendischen Metereologischen Institut:

http://www.tmd.go.th/en/region.php?RegionID=5

----------


## schiene

Wie ist denn erfahrungsgemäß das Wetter Anfang Juni auf der Insel?Wir sind um die zeit im Süden und noch sehr unschlüssig wo wir für 12 Tage relaxen?

----------


## Met Prik

> Wie ist denn erfahrungsgemäß das Wetter Anfang Juni auf der Insel?


Schiene, das kann man erfahrungsgemaess nie vorhersagen. Letztes Jahr Februar, Maerz waren auch trocken und heiss, aber dieses Jahr sehr viel Regen ...

----------


## Samuianer

Juni ist der Beginn der Regensaison im Nordosten (Suedwest-Monsoon) im Juni auch haeufiger Niederschlaege...


Hier 'n paar Statistiken, aber wiesst ja wie das so ist mit Statistik....





wuerde halt meinem Glueck vertrauen... der Juni ist normalerweise kosher...da sieht Mensch mal was das mit so Tabellen auf sich hat. Der Februar ist demnach der regenaermste Monat, nun dieses Jahrschifft es staendig und nicht zu knapp!

----------


## Samuianer

Der Hammer, heute Morgen berichtet "The Nation" das Satun Provinz Trockenheit und Duerre von 4 Distrikten vermeldet!

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/brea...ewsid=30067596

Wir koennten von den Niederschlaegen locker was hergeben!

----------


## Samuianer

*Zur Erfrischung die ersten Fotos vom Songkrahn Chaweng Beach - Ko Samui*









































er laeuft ungestoert durch das nasse Chaos...Farang mit Seelenruhe!   ::   ::

----------


## schiene

Sieht ja alles noch sehr friedlich aus!Der schwer bewaffnete Herr auf dem Autodach bist du?

----------


## Hua Hin

> Der schwer bewaffnete Herr auf dem Autodach bist du?


Hoffentlich hast Du Dir jetzt keinen Ärger eingehandelt.  ::

----------


## Robert

> Sieht ja alles noch sehr friedlich aus!Der schwer bewaffnete Herr auf dem Autodach bist du?


Schäm Dich für die Unterstellung, der Samuianer ist einiges schlanker...

----------


## schiene

sorry,hatte mich vertippt,
Bitte einfach löschen!!!!!  ::

----------


## Samuianer

> sorry,hatte mich vertippt,
> Bitte einfach löschen!!!!!



Im Namen des Herrn, sei dir verziehen, mein Sohn!   :cool:  

In der Tat, der Robert hat recht... ich seh ein klein wenig frischer aus und bin auch schlanker als der Komparse auf dem Autodach...   ::  

Bei Bedarf schick ich dir gern 'ne handsignierte Fanpostkarte....gegen Gebuehr, versteht sich!  ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> sorry,hatte mich vertippt,
> Bitte einfach löschen!!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Im Namen des Herrn, sei dir verziehen, mein Sohn!   
> 
> ...


Dein Großmut ehrt dich Samuianer  :cool:  
Die Fanpstkarte werde ich mir mal persönlich bei dir abholen.Dieses jahr allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aber Anfang 2009 sicher!

----------


## Samuianer

Ehre wem Ehre gebuehret!

ich stell schon mal das Bier kalt... bis dahin..   ::

----------

